# Salary or Better Workplace -Which one would you compromise on and why?



## The Conqueror (Sep 29, 2011)

Salary or Better Workplace -Which one would you compromise on and why?

If you have two job offers - one offering very good salary and the other one promising you a very friendly and exciting workplace. Which one would you choose?

And - 
Would you narrow down your career choice on the basis of expected salary packages?

Please don't reply saying that both are equally important. The situation to be assumed is that both the offers have significant demarcations.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 29, 2011)

You have to ask yourself this question .

At some point of time in your life you want money and sometimes Job satisfaction . I dont think Environment plays a big role to me . ( Just my opinion ) . It plays a role but that wont be a factor for me to join or reject a company .

I think you should know what is important to you right now . Life changes so does Priorities .


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 29, 2011)

Well I for one do not give much attention to money. No, I do not come from a millionaire family but the values I got from my father worth the same. He is an honest government officer and we learnt it (the hard way ofcourse) that money is not at all important in life.

Coming back to your question I prefer workplace/work environment/job satisfaction anyday over salary. What I have understood in my 7 year career is that package doesn't increase only by hopping from one place to another. Onsite is a different thing, we can talk about it later but even if you remain in one place and "perform" you will not be far behind from your friends who have switched 2 or 3 companies during the same time.

Moreover what I have learnt is, whether I earn 10K (the amount I started my career with) or 65K all that money will go into something or another. I save, I do, but it is never enough. Bike, car, flat, bigger car, bigger flat, flights...there are soo many ways to spend all the money you earn. 

So I would compromise on salary to get a better workplace.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 29, 2011)

How can someone offer (promise) friendly and exciting workplace? Something which is not countable or measurable!

The company which is offering better salary can also claim that they provide better work environment.

Did the other company explain what they meant when they told about "friendly and exciting" workplace.





Intelligent solution:-

Join teh company with good pay package.
After two years join the comany with good work environment.
Thus you get minimum 30% hike on ur present salary + better work environment.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 29, 2011)

@rhitwick

Killer idea....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 29, 2011)

I think company offering better packages have better workplace n work culture(unless its inf***s or wip**)

But i will never compromise on interest of ur field for salary....like jumping to business domain if u have interest in tech for hikes...



gagan007 said:


> Well I for one do not give much attention to money. No, I do not come from a millionaire family but the values I got from my father worth the same. He is an honest government officer and we learnt it (the hard way ofcourse) that money is not at all important in life.
> 
> Coming back to your question I prefer workplace/work environment/job satisfaction anyday over salary. What I have understood in my 7 year career is that package doesn't increase only by hopping from one place to another. Onsite is a different thing, we can talk about it later but even if you remain in one place and "perform" you will not be far behind from your friends who have switched 2 or 3 companies during the same time.
> 
> ...



+1 ...


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 29, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> I think company offering better packages have better workplace n work culture(unless its inf***s or wip**)



Exactly my sentiments 

I would not say more on this as people may get hurt.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 29, 2011)

This is a no brainer when you look at the bigger picture. Better work place obviously. You want peace of mind or a stash of money at the cost of that. However I hope the difference is not enormous.

Bad office environment > More stress > Come home and fight / argue (increased irritability) > Marraige on the rocks > Broken marraige > Expensive divorce > Savings lost

So better go for nice enviro for happy life.



Spoiler



If you say you are not married then I can bet a 100 bucks that you will get married sooner or later. So yes, that point is for you too.





Spoiler



Honestly, I am too young to comment on this but I have seen elevated stress levels and bad workplace take a toll on ones health and hence I added my views


----------



## prasath_digit (Oct 23, 2011)

*Salary or Better Workplace -Which one would you compromoise on and why?*

*Ques:* Salary or Better Workplace? 
*Ans:* Better Workplace


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 24, 2011)

Salary first. Earn and save as much money as possible while you still can and while you're still young and single. When you get older, settled down nicely, get promoted and stuff, that's when you can afford to think of better workplace. Growth is inevitable anyways, but savings are more important especially in this day of age. 

Its not necessary that places who gives good salary will be bad work places. Logically speaking, if they can spend a lot of money on you then they should have a friendly and quality workplace- unless its some lame agency that calls itself as a company but practices certain questionable work ethics. 

What Rhitwick says is how usually people do it. Others usually work for 5-10 years slaving in a company and then apply for another job in another company. Getting a significant Pay hike/better job designation is usually higher and they'll give you a job with a confidence that you have stayed in a company for a long time, so if everything is hunky dory it should be the same case for them.


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2011)

Both.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 24, 2011)

I have been working for around 10 years now .... initially we also used to have all sorts of discussion on Job Satisfaction, workplace blah blah ..... but believe me in the long run after you have a family to run ...... a Decent salary is ALL that counts and keeps you going. Rest just becomes a compromise ........


----------



## Skud (Oct 24, 2011)

sam9s said:


> I have been working for around 10 years now .... initially we also used to have all sorts of discussion on Job Satisfaction, workplace blah blah ..... but believe me in the long run after you have a family to run ...... a Decent salary is ALL that counts and keeps you going. Rest just becomes a compromise ........




Worked/Working for 5 years in multiple organizations. Fully agree with you. All that counts is salary and perks at the end of the day. Others be damned. Better workplace? Our office is probably the finest example of complete office discomfort. Yet, considering the amount of workload and the salary/perks we get, geekspeek, its total VFM.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 24, 2011)

sam9s said:


> I have been working for around 10 years now .... initially we also used to have all sorts of discussion on Job Satisfaction, workplace blah blah ..... but believe me in the long run after you have a family to run ...... a Decent salary is ALL that counts and keeps you going. Rest just becomes a compromise ........



I'll remember that , thanks


----------



## asingh (Oct 24, 2011)

I also have 10 years of experience. And it is the salary which is the biggest factor. No place no matter what they say can guarantee a "better" workplace. Happiness is subjective and difficult to equate. For me the biggest factors are skillset, JD, company profile (stock status/market value) and the location. Salary comes by default. I really do not go seeking for happiness or a dandy-hoola ho type of environment. Personally holier than thou companies (which live on a pretext of always happy) irritate me to no end. 

Just seek a good package and the line of work you are interested in. Keep foresight -- where will I stand 5 years from now, if I pick up this job.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 24, 2011)

Bhai, my idea is best... The best. Aur kisika mat sun.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 24, 2011)

I think a person should always look for maximum "profitability" in whatever he does. And profitability is not money alone, nor does it exclude money completely. You need enough dough to keep you going. At the same time a job in a field of interest might ensure you love the job and hence grow a lot faster. And workplace happiness is relative - again priorities might be different as would be contexts.

While I'm rather inexperienced compared to most guys here, this method of checking "overall profitability" of any and every decision I've made has ensured that I've nothing to regret or feel guilty about


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok I too have 4 years job experience in multiple companies from CA firm to MNC ....My main reason to leave a company was common thats poor work environment -  no chance to learn new things, no growth options, no appraisal for good work all the credits senior team member take, idiot senior member with poor knowledge etc...money was never a factor

I think if I get proper path to grow, a good senior member to learn from, some training from company... I would certainly get a good job with better working condition and pay package


----------



## Minion (Oct 24, 2011)

+1 for better work place money is not everything you need,Again if a firm is paying you handsome package but it has corporate politics,and they don't allow any growth what a person will do with all that money. He have no growth it means he is standing in same position when he has joined a company I will prefer better work place.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 25, 2011)

@Minion, do you do job? Any job? Anywhere?

"money is not everything...." lol

If your answer is yes...well, you are sleeping then...wake up!

Every company has office politics (not corporate politics). And what is "allowing growth"...you have to be aggressive enough to grow. The MNCs are dog-eat-dog world. Lazy and laid back people wither won't survive or would take time to grow...


----------



## sam9s (Oct 25, 2011)

Minion said:


> money is not everything you need,.



lol ... let me Guess, you are single, youngest of the family and living with parents .......


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2011)

@rhitwick ....its not true for every person nor for every company

If u get a boss who have a habit of taking blah blah for every work you do and never appreciate you for any work...you will definitely get frustrated one day...

Take one more example - suppose your boss is a Maharashtrian and have a slight mindset of "Me Maratha, Apla Maharashtra" (I am maratha, my Maharashtra) type of attitude...he would always give preference to maharashtrian ...you will get frustated very soon

This type of office things make me very angry...Money!!! huh I would get a better job


----------



## sam9s (Oct 25, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> If u get a boss who have a habit of taking blah blah for every work you do and never appreciate you for any work...you will definitely get frustrated one day...



which world are you living, every boss 9 out of 10 time is the way you have described. If Boss is appreciative, colleagues wont be, other senior might have a problem, .... point is corporate politics will ALWAYS follow you every where you go ..... how so ever convenient workplace be. If you get frustrated by all this, you would keep changing jobs the whole life ... ......in the long run all you learn is to STFU keep you head down and keep working ..... what might ease your frustration is that you get to take away 50K-1L at the end of the month. Your family (wife n kid) is happy, your are happy and that is all what counts in the long run at the end of the day ,,,,,,,


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 25, 2011)

Dude I've been through those days.

My boss once convincing me to stay in project ended up saying "forget those dark ages...". He accepted he did wrong...

But, that is not the point. In that 3 yrs duration I've observed people who achieved what they wanted. They were ready to do anything for that. ANYTHING!

I was not, I was stiff and arrogant and honest. I lost.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2011)

@rhitwick I am somewhat like u then ...but really I wont bear any boss after an acceptable limit...

@sam9s You r right that most of the bosses r like that...but some play politics/pranks with you like giving extra workload, stopping you for overtime, not giving you halfday, wont scold a sexy gal for the same issue 
but some r real bad like scold you even for good work, give negative remarks on appraisal meetings, wont let you get training, give last minute work just 2 mins before leaving

I have a real bad experience when I was in a manufacturing company as an IT executive/ERP executive ....That DGM scolded me black and blue with all those ^&%&% language (in hindi) 
Left the job without even intimating him...what do you want me to do ?? work for money there


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 25, 2011)

BTW offtopic but here is a pic I'd like to share 

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/307776_288140324543343_100000421347308_1053203_767758095_n.jpg


Look @ Intern and Employee


----------



## sam9s (Oct 25, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @sam9s You r right that most of the bosses r like that...but some play politics/pranks with you like giving extra workload, stopping you for overtime, not giving you halfday, wont scold a sexy gal for the same issue
> but some r real bad like scold you even for good work, give negative remarks on appraisal meetings, wont let you get training, give last minute work just 2 mins before leaving



These situations are pretty common if you ask me, yes some might go to extremes and its you to decide when the line is crossed, but evey corporate has the same story.



> I have a real bad experience when I was in a manufacturing company as an IT executive/ERP executive ....That DGM scolded me black and blue with all those ^&%&% language (in hindi)
> Left the job without even intimating him...what do you want me to do ?? work for money there



Nope, look for another option with better money ...  ..... but until then, deal with it ..... not sure what exactly was your issue,but there are always ways to deal with extreme situations, which is what we call corporate diplomacy and politics ..... 

Leaving job is easy when you have nothing to loose or no one to support ..... again not sure your material status, but 5 years down the married line with a kid and living alone, given the same situation, you would think twice, thrice before leaving the job. Until then you stay, bear the frustration, learn ways to deal with it, learn ways to survive ..... survive and win in this corporate world. That is what experience is all about ...... after all believe me, there would always be problems around you in every corporate job you join. you cant expect to quite every time, can you, specially as I said when you have extra mouths to feed...... think about it .....



rhitwick said:


> I was not, I was stiff and arrogant and honest. I lost.



Even I was arrogant, stiff, adamant, honest, contradicting, impatient, ....... and even I lost .... lost again ....and again, then again and 5 years down the line loosing ....now I have almost no arrogance, all acceptance, boss is always right attitude, total patience ....... see all say nothing temperament, flow with the crowd attitude and the last 5 years I have managed to stay with one company, increased my salary by leaps and bounds and kept my family contended ......... though the work environment is still crap, Boss is still an *******, and most of the people are still hooligans ..... story is still the same all that changed was me .. 

PS :: Though the quality of my work was always the same right from day one...... all that changed was the attitude to adjust with the corporate world


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2011)

@sam9s I agree to what u said...specially after merrige its not easy to change job...I am still single and no burden no responsibilities 

I really feel with responsibilities we have to adjust and compromise


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2011)

*Money* (with _honey_ of course  ) 

@metal- The empoyee and intern look like  (no words to express feelings  )


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 25, 2011)

ya  even my boss is ch**ya when comes to appraisal


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2011)

Everybody talking about corporate office, its more or less same in govt. organizations too. You just need to find a way to compromise until you get something better, and once you are over that age, you simply learn to stay put against all odds. At the end of the day, if your family is happy, you too become happy. Of course, if career is above family on your priority list, then its different.


----------



## asingh (Oct 25, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Even I was arrogant, stiff, adamant, honest, contradicting, impatient, ....... and even I lost .... lost again ....and again, then again and 5 years down the line loosing ....now I have almost no arrogance, all acceptance, boss is always right attitude, total patience ....... see all say nothing temperament, flow with the crowd attitude and the last 5 years I have managed to stay with one company, increased my salary by leaps and bounds and kept my family contended ......... though the work environment is still crap, Boss is still an *******, and most of the people are still hooligans ..... story is still the same all that changed was me ..



I was like you -- but for even longer. ~ 7 years. I would show the middle-finga' to my bosses. And suffered. I got stunted growth and most of my peers are ahead of me now. Now I am meek and docile. I do not brown nose, but I try not to ascertain my PoV or show my boss the correct way each time. It never works. I keep my honor and self pride, but have learnt the hard way. Sad but true.


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2011)

I follow the golden principle of listening more and talking less. Guess my introvert nature really helps.


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2011)

I just do my job as best as I can and get out. If it is a matter of two or three thousand bucks, I'd choose the better workplace.

A lot of firms offer a good starting package with bad increments. Beware of these.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2011)

Krow said:


> A lot of firms offer a good starting package with bad increments. Beware of these.



The sole reason that switching company is much more lucrative than waiting for appraisals in IT sector.


----------



## webgenius (Oct 26, 2011)

Faun said:


> The sole reason that switching company is much more lucrative than waiting for appraisals in IT sector.



+1 for that. If the difference in take-home salary is just 3 to 5k per month, it is better to stay in a company that offers better work culture.
There are cases when the salary difference comes to 15 to 20k per month. Even though the company that offers more has questionable work policies and difficult to work, you can somehow manage and work as much as possible there.

Increase your bank balance when you are single. Look at it this way: If you have slog for 2 years in a hard-to-work company and save 20 lakh, you'll get 15k per month just as interest if you invest that amount. It is as good as getting 15k more in take home income every month.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 26, 2011)

webgenius said:


> Look at it this way: If you have slog for* 2 years in a hard-to-work company and save 20 lakh*, you'll get 15k per month just as interest if you invest that amount. It is as good as getting 15k more in take home income every month.



Man, how can you save 20 lakhs in just two years ??  For that you need to have a package of at least 15 lakhs/annum, and its possible for only for IITians and NITians (that too with excellent CGPA)


----------



## webgenius (Oct 26, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Man, how can you save 20 lakhs in just two years ??  For that you need to have a package of at least 15 lakhs/annum, and its possible for only for IITians and NITians (that too with excellent CGPA)



Easily possible if you stay onsite for 1 to 1.5 years. You get to see a new place and also increase your bank balance. IMHO this is possible before marriage. Again luck and skill plays its part here.

Having a big bank balance helps a lot. You'll not be so worried about losing your job since you'll have the buffer amount to rely on.

This is just my opinion here:
I feel it is better to have at least 25 lakh in networth before marriage (@27 or 28). For this you need to go onsite for a couple of years. Even if you need to buy a flat and settle down after marriage, it'll make things a lot easier since your loan liability is less. And you can easily buy a new car without taking a loan.
The key is to get into a company that has more onsite opportunities and to do this in the early phase of one's career.

Just my 2 cents. No offense meant to anyone


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 26, 2011)

Well ya, onsite pays you really well.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 26, 2011)

When you start you career, the most important thing is Salary.
But as you gradually grow in your experience, you would want, or rather need a good working place.

So, summary is, a good start in terms of salary is necessary.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 30, 2011)

asingh said:


> I was like you -- but for even longer. ~ 7 years. I would show the middle-finga' to my bosses. And suffered. I got stunted growth and most of my peers are ahead of me now. Now I am meek and docile. I do not brown nose, but I try not to ascertain my PoV or show my boss the correct way each time. It never works. I keep my honor and self pride, but have learnt the hard way. Sad but true.



Hmmm...7yrs...i.cant imagine the level of patience u had


----------



## Vyom (Oct 30, 2011)

asingh said:


> I was like you -- but for even longer. ~ 7 years. I would show the middle-finga' to my bosses. And suffered. I got stunted growth and most of my peers are ahead of me now. Now I am meek and docile. I do not brown nose, but *I try not to ascertain my PoV or show my boss the correct way each time. It never works.* I keep my honor and self pride, but have learnt the hard way. Sad but true.



I am 2 years into my job. A lot of time I do want to show my manager the "right" way. But never have the courage to do so, since he looks like a devil, and more so, when he see directly into my eyes.
But, reading your lines, had made me ponder that even if I do try to tell him where he's wrong, it might just not work.  And would probably not even the right thing to do.


----------



## Baker (Oct 30, 2011)

if u see the list of  "fortune best place to work for" .... all those are pay masters in industry...... but there can be odds in that list but still  i believe both can happen at same time...

Then if you are working on one of the best paymaster as well in best work env company... you can be still unhappy because of
1:technology you are working on
2:roles you are handling
3: most importantly team mates
4; ur boss...

satisfying all these in one shot is kind of impossible... have to adjust with some of those and need to go on....

just my 2 cents


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> ya  even my boss is ch**ya when comes to appraisal


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 2, 2011)

I want to comment on this topic but can't.... My I'd is my surname and everyone know in my company that I am active on forum.... I can't comment I am not hidden from my bosses.... only thing  I can say that I agree with asingh.... 

Also is there any way I can change my ID now on this forum...

I think I have been monitored.....


----------



## Skud (Nov 2, 2011)

Ask ico.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

@sumesara- Yes, *The ico* can do it, and has done it too


----------



## asingh (Nov 2, 2011)

SuperH3art said:


> I want to comment on this topic but can't.... My I'd is my surname and everyone know in my company that I am active on forum.... I can't comment I am not hidden from my bosses.... only thing  I can say that I agree with asingh....
> 
> Also is there any way I can change my ID now on this forum...
> 
> I think I have been monitored.....



You boss looks at your screen, and you keep TDF open. Why..?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 2, 2011)

asingh said:


> You boss looks at your screen, and you keep TDF open. Why..?



We have PCs in cafeteria to surf the net in break time.. Earlier anyone can use it as no I'd or password required... Now we have enter the userid and password to surf the net so they can monitor it.... What we are doing on net....

There were instances when a guy surfed the Naukri site and next Ops Manager got the full report... 

Also I m the only guy in my company who raise lot of issues with cafeteria PC like printer not working, unable to login, sites not working due to this I have been warned not to raise anything related to net PC with IT....

Also my company has hired a private agency who checks by your name on different sites what you do and write....  

Also if my id is changed it will be a great relief to me...... If Ico can do it I will give my preferred name tomorrow as it is mt birthday.......


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 2, 2011)

sumesara said:


> Also my company has hired a private agency who checks by your name on different sites what you do and write....



Well? What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## asingh (Nov 2, 2011)

sumesara said:


> We have PCs in cafeteria to surf the net in break time.. Earlier anyone can use it as no I'd or password required... Now we have enter the userid and password to surf the net so they can monitor it.... What we are doing on net....
> 
> There were instances when a guy surfed the Naukri site and next Ops Manager got the full report...
> 
> ...



Stop surfing from office. Job+salary >>> forum boards.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 3, 2011)

You can not surf from workstation.... As internet is blocked...

However PCs are kept in cafeteria for checking email, and using in break times.... Now break time is yours, its upto you how you can use it.... This does not hampers work as you only get to use in break and the time is tracked..... 

Anyway, company has rights to say anything they wish.... I don't care now..... Its more than 7 years of my working life I need to earn bread and butter so job is first thing in life

And also I earn just around 15k so it is very hard to manage things in city like Mumbai... Children school fees, Insurance, medical, food, bills etc.. That is why the salary very important factor.......


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 3, 2011)

^You need to switch


----------



## sam9s (Nov 3, 2011)

sumesara said:


> .. Children school fees, Insurance, medical, food, bills etc.. That is why the salary very important factor.......



In the long run this is all that counts ......... ask anyone from an earning middle class family ......


----------



## webgenius (Nov 3, 2011)

sam9s said:


> In the long run this is all that counts ......... ask anyone from an earning middle class family ......


True. That is why accumulating wealth during the early stages on one's career is so important. You can be financially independent by the time you get married and have children.

A simple rule of thumb: Save at least 400 to 500k per year. So by the time you get to 26 or 27, you'll have 2 million INR or more in your kitty, and it changes your attitude toward work a great deal. You'll not be too afraid to lose the job and will be able to take few calculated risks. I know the amount might feel a little big for someone staring one's carrer. If things do not work out as expected in your current place, then it is time to look for alternatives. After all, everyone works for money.


----------



## Baker (Nov 3, 2011)

that figure seems tough to achieve provided if he got in to longterm onsite


----------



## webgenius (Nov 4, 2011)

Baker said:


> that figure seems tough to achieve provided if he got in to longterm onsite



Even if you go onsite for 9 to 12 months in the first 4 to 5 years of your career, you can easily reach that figure.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 5, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> ^You need to switch



Do you have anything better .... Please tell me....



sam9s said:


> In the long run this is all that counts ......... ask anyone from an earning middle class family ......



Yes I am from the lower middle class family.... Hardly save 50k in entire year...... 

So my suggestion to all don't take money for granted...


----------



## red dragon (Nov 5, 2011)

Most of you guys are in IT right?
My story is slightly different.
I lost my father in the first year of MBBS,fought my way up with tuition money,completed MD pretty early and joined a big multispeciality hospital as cardiologist and was earning a lot of money.
But I was not happy,the entire corporate hospital culture made me nauseated within a year.
Took a huge risk,sat for MD entrance again,this time took community medicine.
Now I do not even earn half the money I used to get,but  happy again after a long time.
Now I can wear whatever I want in the office,smoke whenever and wherever I want.
Can talk to my patients(poor...very poor children in remote villages)with an open mind and most importantly,I do not have a boss watching over my shouler all the time(I do have to report once in a month only to this great American guy,who has devoted his life for the poor kids in our country)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 5, 2011)

@red dragon- Kudos to you man for such sacrifice!   But you worked in some company I guess, which gave you lots of money to buy tha mac lappi?


----------



## red dragon (Nov 5, 2011)

There was no sacrifice mate!
I make somewhat less money than my friends who are doing regular clinical subjects.
But honestly I have absolutely no regrets,can go back to clinics anyday...but happy with the current job...and yes,I can buy a few nice computers too


----------



## sam9s (Nov 5, 2011)

*@red dragon, *whats your marital status ..... ???? kids family, parents to look after....???


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> @red dragon- Kudos to you man for such sacrifice!   *But you worked in some company I guess, which gave you lots of money to buy tha mac lappi?*



rofl


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 5, 2011)

red dragon said:


> There was no sacrifice mate!
> I make somewhat less money than my friends who are doing regular clinical subjects.
> But honestly I have absolutely no regrets,can go back to clinics anyday...but happy with the current job...and yes,I can buy a few nice computers too



You already own a line of good lappies! 



Faun said:


> rofl



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks-tablets/147061-lightweight-workhorse.html



> my very good employer has given me a budget of 65-70k for a windows machine)


----------



## red dragon (Nov 5, 2011)

sam9s said:


> *@red dragon, *whats your marital status ..... ???? kids family, parents to look after....???


Married,one year old daughter,mother to look after.Anything else?
Oh!!I forgot to mention,I work for WHO,currently with Polio eradication prog.


----------



## Skud (Nov 5, 2011)

Feeling depressed. My dream job since my childhood. 

You are lucky bro.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 5, 2011)

It is not that great bro!
Requires lots of travel to extremely remote places and it can be depressing watching the real condition of our country.
More than 50% of the families we visit each month have not eaten a full meal in months.
There are many people (including children)dying everyday in Sundarban areas either by starving or by eating poisonous fruits/shrubs from jungle.
They are never shown in the newspapers or television,no one remembers them.


----------



## Skud (Nov 5, 2011)

Bud, I am also working for Rural Development. Although at this moment not that directly involved and not get chance of travel to villages much, but still I can understand. There's no glamor in poverty. 

And yeah, its very depressing to watch the real India.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 5, 2011)

Good to know that mate!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 5, 2011)

@red dragon & Skud- *TDF pe mahan logon ki kami nahi!*


----------



## Skud (Nov 5, 2011)

Nothing Mahan dude, we are doing our job and earning out of it, that's it. Its similar to other professions. My job is not independent like red dragon, its a semi-govt. organization.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 5, 2011)

Still, you guys chose it over other lucrative jobs even after knowing the problems and other things.


----------



## Skud (Nov 5, 2011)

I think not everyone is comfortable with cut-throat competition and corporate culture. You can see it from that angle too.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah, thats right, even I'm thinking not do job at all.


----------



## Skud (Nov 5, 2011)

Be an entrepreneur.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey!I am not independent at all!
I am working for an org.which probably has the tightest control over the employees.
But here the management works differently from other big corporate houses,you are given complete freedom in certain areas..but there is zero tolerance for few things also.


----------



## Skud (Nov 5, 2011)

Wrong words I guess. Actually this is what I was trying to point:-



> *most importantly,I do not have a boss watching over my shouler all the time(I do have to report once in a month only to this great American guy,who has devoted his life for the poor kids in our country)*




Life is much better than bosses poking their noses everywhere.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 5, 2011)

Skud said:


> Be an entrepreneur.



Yes, same planning is going in my mind!


----------



## asingh (Nov 6, 2011)

red dragon said:


> most of you guys are in it right?
> My story is slightly different.
> I lost my father in the first year of mbbs,fought my way up with tuition money,completed md pretty early and joined a big multispeciality hospital as cardiologist and was earning a lot of money.
> But i was not happy,the entire corporate hospital culture made me nauseated within a year.
> ...



*my salute to you, sir.*


----------



## red dragon (Nov 6, 2011)

Was it sarcasm Sir?


----------



## asingh (Nov 6, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Was it sarcasm Sir?



 no ways.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 6, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Married,one year old daughter,mother to look after.Anything else?
> Oh!!I forgot to mention,I work for WHO,currently with Polio eradication prog.



errr cool down ...... I am not your enemy ...  .... it a classic case of an exception thats all ....


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 6, 2011)

@reddragon, dude ur story could be one of those inspiring stories that makes people follow their heart.
Kudos.

May u stay pure till the very end.

@asingh bhai, sabko mana karta hai bold font use ke liye...thoda size to kam kar...hurts eyes.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 7, 2011)

sam9s said:


> errr cool down ...... I am not your enemy ...  .... it a classic case of an exception thats all ....


Sorry dude!!
Not really an exception,I am still well paid and mostly have a very stable internet connection where ever my job takes me.Pretty happy so far.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 7, 2011)

@red dragon - really it needs a brave heart to work in such philanthropic work...keep it up....even i dream of becoming like bill gates...n donate money to poor...(pls dont consider this a joke by seeing by dp)


----------



## red dragon (Nov 7, 2011)

I am not donating a single penny,just giving some time and that too at a very high price!!
Anyways enough about my job,it is neither very bad nor very good..just another job.


----------



## Skud (Nov 7, 2011)

Same here. 

And donations are not the solution of poverty.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2011)

uh i know some of this as well, but someone who has one roti is more likely to share it than someone who has five rotis, so I refuse to feel any kind of sympathy for the poor or so called "real india", hey the rich are real too, and they indian... and at least a few of them worked hard for it lol... and more than the poverty what really affects these guys is a lack of proper education, as they do crazy things without thinking lol (haz doc friend in rural area some of the stories he tells me are outrageous), but they are mostly smart in other ways and enterprising as well anyway, I w ould choose a better workplace over a better salary as there is no point of a better salary if you are not enjoying what you do every day
and there can be nothing better than looking out for others and helping others, thats the best thing anyone can do, so good going red


----------



## red dragon (Nov 7, 2011)

Anorion said:


> I refuse to feel any kind of sympathy for the poor or so called "real india"


It is not sympathy bro,when you see those little kids starving and dying,you feel a sharp shooting pain in the left side of your chest.
Those little under 5 kids are no sons/daughters of a lesser God,they are as innocent as my little daughter.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 7, 2011)

You feel sad, sure...but in anyway do you feel guilt or consider yourself responsible for this?

(I just hope you don't)


----------



## red dragon (Nov 7, 2011)

That is a very difficult question to answer.
Sometimes we all do,dont we?


----------



## umeshtangnu (Nov 13, 2011)

Will go for salary


----------



## red dragon (Nov 14, 2011)

^^Good for you!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 15, 2011)

Depends on time/ demand of time, though preference to better workplace, but in later part of life.


----------



## revolt (Feb 21, 2012)

If you are getting a good salary in a bad work place then go for it.Keep working for few years when you feel that you have earned enough leave.

dont get married you will live happily and you will even contribute something to this country for lowering the population.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

Until 30 yrs, target salary, after that better work place.


----------



## dbhaumik (Mar 28, 2012)

Nothing is absolute everything is relative my friend. So this is sort of a open question


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 21, 2012)

depends on how high the difference in salary is. If its very high, say more than 40-50% then high paying job of course..

otherwise its better work and work space... Obvioulsy this I say form my own personal work experience. I work at Adobe, the workplace is simply amazing, much better than many others in the same league.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd prefer a better workplace.

Don't wanna get embarrassed telling people that you work in some scammy den?


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2012)

A lot of factors contribute to this question. 
In simple, go for better workplace if you're Bachelor. Salary ,when married.


----------



## nginx (Sep 28, 2012)

Job satisfaction is far more important to me. I have to be comfortable in the environment I am working in and the people I am working with or I wouldn't even last long there. Proper work hours, a friendly boss, balanced work load, ambience of workplace etc. are big factors and I wouldn't sacrifice those for a 30% increase in salary.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 28, 2012)

A good Balance of both


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 20, 2012)

Both at balanced quantity


----------



## Flash (Oct 20, 2012)

Better workplace in my opinion.
Whats the use of doing unpleasant work, in lieu of higher salary. *Unpleasant work --> Unpleasant mind *

Thou get lowest salary in a better workplace, you will get a sense of fulfillment + support of colleagues in whatever you do. 
*Pleasant work --> Positive energy --> Positive mind. *


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 20, 2012)

^^ What he said.

But seriously I wouldn't mind working close to a fish market bcoz where there is a fish market there are lots of cats.


----------



## Flash (Oct 20, 2012)

If am right, 

Better salary = 29 days of pressure+ 1 day of happiness (^salary)
Better workplace = 29 days of happiness + 1 day of pressure (coz of low salary )



axes2t2 said:


> But seriously I wouldn't mind working close to a fish market bcoz where there is a fish market there are lots of cats.



Maybe you should apply for 'Cat Videos' department of the Google!


----------



## shashankm (Oct 22, 2012)

I used to think money rules over head. Everything is salable. That was me in my teens! 
I started my career with a startup company that used to deal in product based software services. 

Environment - 6 hours of electricity cut daily to compensate on which, they used to have beastly diesel generators and when these generators used to start, all we could ever hear was our own ruminations....'What the F was I thinking?".
Environment Inside - Company was full of sycophants, colleagues were good but management was next to nothing. 
Salary - Believe me, I celebrated until the day I joined. For a fresher, they paid handsomely. 
I left the company in 5 months, despite my best efforts of keeping me bound to that crappy place. I couldn't withstand diesel fumes everytime I sat down to concentrate and sooner or later and I was sure that it will backfire on my health, if I continued. I joined someplace else, with better people and a bit lesser salary. 

Moreoever, such a gangrinic management is disastrous for any company. No wonder they're history now! 

Corollary - You can't always judge the workplace unless you start working for the place. Salary is shown right the moment after your HR round. Good things don't come easy to you always remember, false things always are easy to get.


----------



## maindola (May 8, 2013)

If you are new to job i.e. you are in the initial years of jobs, always give preference to Learning (even with low salary). Money will automatically follow in the later years.

I didn't understand your definition of good environment, its it means good learning, GO GOR IT


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2013)

A better workplace will make you happy everyday. A good salary will keep you happy until it lasts.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 8, 2013)

What I don't understand is that is it necessary for the second workplace with the higher salary to be ****? I would see how "bad" the workplace of the higher salary job is before taking a decision.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 9, 2013)

Better workplace ofc. I wouldn't want to go to a workplace that I don't like just for the sake of money.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 9, 2013)

It really depends on How much salary you are getting currently + Your financial needs and what salary is being offered elsewhere. For example if you are getting a salary of Rs. 10000 in City like Mumbai or Pune but Workplace is GREAT then it doesnt mean ****. You cant make a living in that much less money if you have a family to support.


----------

